# query



## tinat (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi

On the information from our clinic re. IVF it says to have no more than 6 units of alcohol for a woman and 12 for a man.

But, how does alcohol effect sperm please? my partner's sperm test was very good so he couldn't understand why he needs to cut down, but I said that even if moility etc was good alcohol could effect the chromosones/dna which can't be directly measured, but is this true please?

Also how long does it take for an egg to develop please - so that I can cut out alcohol completely and then have an idea when this should have some effect?

Thank you


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tina,

An interesting qustion.

My advice, and sorry about this, is that alcohol is a poisonous product which you should avoid completely. It has many toxic effects onthe body including effecting sperm production. It depresses the central nervous system and is toxic to the liver. I don't mean to frighten anyone with this but the facts are there.

If you and your husband can avoid alcohol completely it will have a benefit not onlytoyour overall health but also to your fertility.

It is also interesting to note that you are born with all the eggs you will ever have and they are simply 'recruited' and ovulated each month.

In summary please avoid alcohol and smoking completely to optimise your chances of success.

Regards,

Peter



tinat said:


> Hi
> 
> On the information from our clinic re. IVF it says to have no more than 6 units of alcohol for a woman and 12 for a man.
> 
> ...


----------

